# mounting a file to hard drive



## candy666 (Jun 8, 2008)

this is the problem:

i downloaded a file on my main computer and wanted to install it on my mac witch should be perfectly easy but when i go to put it on my mac it wont mount to the hard drive.

it says

the following disk mages failed to mount

image : civilization IV.dmg
reason : not recognized

is there anyway i can mount it and get round this?

thanks

andy
Edit Post


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 8, 2008)

Something doesn't sound right ... either way, there is a chance that copyright protection is responsible ...


----------



## Viro (Jun 9, 2008)

*cough* *cough*

You could always recreate the disk image by reimaging your CDs.


----------



## candy666 (Jun 9, 2008)

Viro said:


> *cough* *cough*
> 
> You could always recreate the disk image by reimaging your CDs.



how do i do that lol


----------



## Viro (Jun 9, 2008)

You put the CD in the drive, go to disk utility and click on the create disk image button. Typically, this requires the original CDs.


----------

